# YUCK



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

The picture tells it all


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

What picture ?


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> What picture ?


Wow your quick. I clicked edit as soon as I accidentally clicked start thread and you still beat me.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah ,I'm home alone bored out of my mind. Haven't had a chance to really rock the TFO lately. I don't like the cold at all . So I'm glad I live in a warmer area than you .


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

LOL. I hate the snow, don't mind the cold as much, but love Chicago. If I could only move the whole city south
Btw, selling snow balls if anyone is interested


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

Hopefully not yellow one's!


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Hopefully not yellow one's!


LOL, no, but tomorrow, after my dog wakes, I can have some of those too
Possibly ones with Cocoa Puffs too, if the rabbits visit tonight


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

So I spend weekends cleaning leaves out of the yard and you guys shovel snow . I'll take the leaves .haha


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 20, 2015)

Yay, I can commiserate with a fellow Illinois-er!


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

Wait, we have to do leafs too and snow. You got it way too easy


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 20, 2015)

Well it's raining now, snow to come later tonight. It's pretty awful out there.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2015)

Snow? sounds made up


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh yes, and a low of 16 tomorrow night.


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Snow? sounds made up


Oh, I think you would just love it. Everyone should experience once in their life. Kinda like hawaii, everyone should visit at least once. Yep, just like that LOL oh, but no speedos


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 20, 2015)

I could do without the snow. My box turtles moved to the fridge to brumate last night. Now I just have the youngsters in the house. Can't wait till summer!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2015)

fine I'll add to my bucket list play in
the snow in a speedo


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

David you'll freeze your giblets off ! Not to mention blind all the people in the area!


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow. That's not good tortoise weather.

It was 86 here today.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2015)

my glorious body has had that effect before


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Wow. That's not good tortoise weather.
> 
> It was 86 here today.


Rub it in Tom ! You and Jeff fishing for cookies here ?


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Wow. That's not good tortoise weather.
> 
> It was 86 here today.



But it's good for the electric company


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Rub it in Tom ! You and Jeff fishing for cookies here ?


How bout it. I'm sending them yellow snow, lots of it


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> But it's good for the electric company



Due to our cold nights we don't usually need to run the AC unless its in the mid 90s. Plus I have solar panels on the roof, so my electric co. won't see any difference.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 20, 2015)

It is good that you have the addition done before this......


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 20, 2015)

what is all that stuff covering the ground?


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what is all that stuff covering the ground?


It's what I'm sending all you and lots of it. 
All be careful, we are suppose to have a warm winter and the cold is going to all you that think your going to stay toasty warm


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 21, 2015)

I fail to see any yuck. I see beautiful clean snow coming down.


----------



## ascott (Nov 23, 2015)

wellington said:


> View attachment 156292
> The picture tells it all



The horror.....


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2015)

ascott said:


> The horror.....


sarcasm?


----------



## ascott (Nov 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> sarcasm?


Yes sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 27, 2015)

We've had a very light dusting of snow twice in the ten years I've lived in Fes, it looks most odd coating the palm trees.
But a short drive away, up into the mountains, we have a few months of proper snow and there's even a small ski resort!


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2015)

We usually get our coldest weather in November for some odd reason, and we are having it right now. Our high yesterday only got up to 58. Brrrr! Overnight low dropped all the way to 38. Blechhhh!

Don't despair though. We will be back in the mid 60's today and up to mid 70s in a few days.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah, snowmore ever for me. I lived in for far to many years. I colder night are the low 40F and everyday gets into at least the mid 60F. All it takes is a 15 minute break in the clouds and the three chuckle heads are out, eating and pooping, then when a cloud covers the sky again they head the palm fron forest or back into the nighthouse. My wife calls them monsters, I think dinosaurs is okay.

My record to deal with is slightly over three feet in one storm, I recall and fellow keeper said I ought to live in Michigan before I whine about it. Everything is relative. I wouldn't mind hearing about 150% snowpack in the sierras but that remains to be had. 

Oh well, later today I'll go to the beach and do my best to not ogle babes in bikinis. But then that is in part why they wear them, at little part for some a big part for others.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2015)

I've still never experienced snow..... Maybe this winter I will. ?
Good thing I'm only in southern Oregon. This SoCal girl probably couldn't take anything colder than this!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I fail to see any yuck. I see beautiful clean snow coming down.


Totally agree!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

We've already had a few blizzards and this Autmumn/winter has been warmer and milder than last year.
I'm really grateful for the snow. The wildfires have finally stopped!




I think it's pretty. My house is snug and warm, and smells like yummy things. I'm playing nice music. I'm feeling grateful for the tortoise food I preserved a few months ago. Tortoise and humans are all warm and eating well


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Totally agree!



No. Thank. You.

You can keep all your snow. I'll take 80-90 degree sunny January days please. 

If I want snow I can drive an hour into the mountains, play for the day and then drive home to sunshine and warmth!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

Tom said:


> If I want snow I can drive an hour into the mountains, play for the day and then drive home to sunshine and warmth!


^----- sounds like a good way to live too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 27, 2015)

Tom said:


> No. Thank. You.
> 
> You can keep all your snow. I'll take 80-90 degree sunny January days please.
> 
> If I want snow I can drive an hour into the mountains, play for the day and then drive home to sunshine and warmth!


Totally agree!


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> ^----- sounds like a good way to live too



I've travelled quite a bit for work and I always find it interesting why people live where they live. People could go anywhere and the reasons for being in Florida or Minnesota are varied and fascinating to me. I've heard so many people say how they love a snowy winter, and enjoy the four seasons, but I just cannot for the life of me understand it. Its not comfortable, it would prevent me from doing all the things I love, the amount of clothing needed to take a simple walk outside is ridiculous, it kills all the good tortoise food for months on end… I could go on and on about all the negatives.

Aren't you more comfortable when the temperature is warmer? Do you like having to bundle up like the Micheline man to step outside? Do you enjoy all the blocked roads, snow shoveling and power outages? I'll grant that its kind of pretty to look at after a fresh snow, but to live in that cold for half the year? Blechh. Its not for me. Give me some insight? Why do you want to live that way? What is better about that, than a warmer climate with no snow where your tortoises can live outside year round?

I suppose I should be thankful that so many people enjoy living that way since it would be awfully crowded down here if the whole country moved south to get out of the bad weather.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

I liked your post. It made me reflect on a few things. You've asked for insight and I have given you a novel...woops! I really enjoyed thinking about the questions you posed



Tom said:


> I've travelled quite a bit for work and I always find it interesting why people live where they live. People could go anywhere and the reasons for being in Florida or Minnesota are varied and fascinating to me.



I've also travelled my whole life. The daughter of recent European immigrants, I'm equally comfortable on European city cobblestones as I am lonely Western highways. Since my Dad joined the U.S. military 8 years after his family immigrated to NYC, I'm just as comfortable in Manhattan skyscrapers as I am among Mountain lodgepole pine trees.

As far as why we or even other people end up where they are...
I think there are people who will be miserable and find something to complain about wherever they live. I also think there are people who can find something good in every place they live and make it work. My hubby and I have been around a lot and I like to imagine we're among the latter group.

We ended up here for purely financial reasons. Much of the world, probably agrees with your sentiments regarding location. We're educators by profession and our state has always been in the top 5 for highest pay especially compared to cost of living, and because of the money made from natural gas, oil, and mineral mining, my state invests more into education than any other state (there have been National and world reports this year confirming this). There are a lot of things I can tease about where I live and some things are more difficult for example, we must travel to a nearby state for specialized health care required for some of our kiddos. Even with the drawbacks, we still reap the benefits from the investment into education and educators that can't be compared to many places.



Tom said:


> . Its not comfortable, it would prevent me from doing all the things I love, the amount of clothing needed to take a simple walk outside is ridiculous, it kills all the good tortoise food for months on end… I could go on and on about all the negatives.


I do genuinely like all four seasons. Each season brings different food to the table, different views outside of my windows, and different activities to do throughout the year. Each season has a completely different feeling, smell, and even tone to the air. It is noticeable and I love it.

Also, you would be surprised how much is done indoors in colder places. My daughter is signed up at an indoor soccer league right now and because we love to swim we do go to the indoor pool that is heated like a sauna. Our hair is dried and we're completely warm when we head to the car.

Gardening...yes...yes...yes. There are serious drawbacks to my short growing season. I have complained many times. Last year, we had a random snow storm at the end of August that killed most of my garden only to be followed by temperatures in the upper 80's. -That stung. But we picked as much as we could before the storm came and most of it was able to finish ripening inside.



On the other hand...I'm learning to garden in ways that most experienced gardeners would be lost in. We're even going to be experimenting with "Parthenocarpic seeds" that can bare fruit and veg indoors without the aid of pollination next year. I'll never have the kind of gardens that even people one zone warmer have, but I'm still doing so much under such extreme conditions that it feels like a pretty big accomplishment. Everything I grow indoors that feeds my family AND my tortoise is not only an awesome meal, but a trophy for me and shows that people can do a lot when they set their mind to it.
I always post photos in the garden chat, but I'll shrink some and put them here too...










It does kill all the tortoise food for months on end. But I grow yummy fresh things inside and this year experimented with freezing and thawing, and have lots of good food for her. I think my tortoise is eating better than many other tortoise's do who live in easier climates. This morning she ate squash vines that I chopped and froze for her, grape leaves that thaw as good as freshly picked, rehydrated grass and weeds, and a few carrots tops that thaw perfectly. She loved it!
Here's some squash vines that I chopped, flash froze, and bagged. They thaw perfectly this way. They're a little juicier, which my sulcata loves.



Space is the one thing I can't argue with. You totally win on this one! Right now, my tortoise does not have enough space. It's shameful, but luckily she seems content. Her temperament has not changed. She's still outgoing, active, and interested in what's going on. She has the perfect climate and diet, but needs more space. We're working on it and have things in the works to improve this.




Tom said:


> I
> Aren't you more comfortable when the temperature is warmer?


 I think my body runs warmer than a lot of other peoples'. No idea if this is true, but I seem to be the last person to get cold and shiver, and I'm the one everyone hugs when they need to warm up. I quite enjoy this role



Tom said:


> Do you like having to bundle up like the Micheline man to step outside? .


Um...yeah...kinda  I certainly wouldn't want to do it all year, but It provides extra shielding when my children attack me with snow balls the moment I check the mail or walk to the car. And impromptu snow ball fights are absolutely a PLUS!



Tom said:


> Do you enjoy all the blocked roads, snow shoveling and power outages?


Blocked roads can be a problem, as well as stupid drivers. You win on that one.
Snow shoveling isn't that big of a deal. You only have to get the important sidewalks and drive way. Raking the entire yard over and over is harder, especially with the size of trees I have. I have to rake constantly or it blows into the neighbors.

Power outages are rare and typically fixed very quickly. When you live in places like this, the city builds to prepare for it and they know what they are doing. You should see the traffic lights here! Seriously! There are poles that are thicker than my body and attached to each other like cages crossing streets.

The wind here can be a struggle for me. It is always windy and we have the wind turbines to show for it. Once when we went to a natural park area, my daughter said: "Mom, why are those trees holding STILL?" In her young world, trees always dance. Unbelievable! The wind was a struggle this summer as I noticed my tortoise was getting too dry. I even soak her EVERY DAY and she was still drying out. I started applying coconut oil and giving her oil/toothbrush scrubs every once in a while when I soaked her and this really helped. I'll immediately begin applying it next summer.

Freshly fallen snow is beautiful. It is gorgeous, but there is something even prettier...Most people don't even notice or are aware of how snow shines in the moonlight. It is our family tradition to load up and take a walk on Christmas eve. It is quiet and the moon and stars shine. The snow on the ground reflects the moonlight like GLITTER. GLITTER! It's like a Thomas Kincade painting without the urge to gag! You have to stop and look at it. It is breathtaking. It wouldn't be Christmas for my kids without it. When someone asks what are your favorite things about winter, they always include "glitter snow" in their list.



Tom said:


> What is better about that, than a warmer climate with no snow where your tortoises can live outside year round?


It's true. For our tortoise's sake. A warm climate year round would be so much better for her. I have thought about that. Since she will outlive many of us, some day we may choose that for her, especially if I am less physically able to keep up the gardening. But, we have always had lots of other people and critters that greatly appreciate the change in seasons...






Tom said:


> I suppose I should be thankful that so many people enjoy living that way since it would be awfully crowded down here if the whole country moved south to get out of the bad weather.


Sometimes, even those of us who like all of our seasons feel winter dragging on too long, which is why we head to your neck of the beach, drive stupidly, where funny hats, and take all the good restaurant seats on our way to Disneyland 
We're everywhere....mwa ha haaaaaa!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry to hog the thread, Barb!  I enjoyed your post. It's fun to think about how differently people view whether etc. Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I liked your post. It made me reflect on a few things. You've asked for insight and I have given you a novel...woops! I really enjoyed thinking about the questions you posed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey!!!!
i'm exhausted just reading this, it's nearly summer again! 
Good observations, though.


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Sorry to hog the thread, Barb!  I enjoyed your post. It's fun to think about how differently people view whether etc. Thanks!



I've seen the "glitter snow". It is gorgeous. I've also gotten caught out in a blizzard that decided to strike 6 hours before the weathermen said it would between Boulder and Breckenridge CO. That was an adventure.

I did a job in DesMoines IA in December and January. Those ice storms were some scary business. I mention it because within a week I was walking around in my usual shorts and shoes. Old ladies would pull over and tell me it was winter and I should put on some pants, as I walked from the hotel to the restaurant down the road. Most people "adapt", or maybe the word is acclimate, or "get used to" the cold pretty quickly.

Your positive attitude is no surprise. You haven't convinced me to move to the frozen North, but you do make it sound a lot better!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Sorry to hog the thread, Barb!  I enjoyed your post. It's fun to think about how differently people view whether etc. Thanks!



Chrissy: You are such an upbeat person. What a beautiful post that was. I really enjoyed reading a post written by someone with such a positive outlook. It's a treat to know you.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm honestly a bit surprised anyone read it and sending hugs to you, friends.


----------

